# Mendelssohn



## Quartetfore

I`ve noticed that there several new recordings of the quartets, but I have also noticed that his name never "comes up" in the forum. Is his music not to the taste of our posters, and if so why? For my self, I have all his Quartets, the Piano Trios, the Octet, and several of his early Chamber works. For the most part, I do enjoy his Chamber Music and think that his op 80 String Quartet the best composed during the mid 19th century.


----------



## Aramis

One of my first fascinations, his piano trios were first chamber works that really got me. Symphonies and violin concerto are obvious masterpieces but in case of chamber music he was great as well, maybe a little bit too prominent (you can get lost in sea of his quartets and stuff).

Just his piano music I do like not...................................................................


----------



## Weston

The Octet is amazing especially considering his age when he composed it. In many ways though it flies by so quickly with so much going on, I can almost enjoy reading a description or annotation of it more than listening. His symphonies are just okay, not life changing or anything, but fine second tier pieces (in my hierarchy of favorites). The melodies and themes have never stuck in my head, but that's not a deal breaker.

I think my favorite works of his are the string symphonies. To my ears they almost hark back to the baroque with their deep textures. I am not very familiar with much of his chamber works yet.


----------



## Conor71

Yes Mendelssohn does'nt seem to get mentioned a whole lot! - I really like the Piano trios and Octet.
I also had a set of his String Quartets at one stage but I sold them - I would quite like to re-visit them and may re-buy them in future.


----------



## jurianbai

Why, his set of quartet is very favorite of mine. I am very impressed with his quartet zero in Eb or the post humously published quartet, said it is written as the very first one when he is still in college year. The Eroica Quartet and Quatuor Ysaye recording is what I am listening, plus couple of broken recording by Borealis and Mendelssohn SQ.

Beside this his Violin and Piano sonata is the only chamber music I got, in F, Fm and F again. Out of chamber are the Song without word, Symphony 4 and 5, Psalm Oratorio, Elijah and finally most favorite the Violin Concerto. Love this guy, even my wed were using his music. ;p


----------



## elgar's ghost

The op. 80 quartet stands out for me as it has much more emotional weight than the rest of his chamber works that I've heard - not surprising as he wrote it while in mourning for his sister (his own death wasn't too far away). Of the others I'm rather fond of the octet and I'm sure the piano trios and cello sonatas will also lay claim to my affections once I know them a little better.


----------



## Sid James

I saw the 2nd piano trio live earlier this year and it really grabbed me, which I didn't know could happen with Mendelssohn. Before the recital, I familiarised myself with the two trios played by the Florestan Trio and Kavakos Trio (I borrowed them from the library).

I agree with the comments above - the _Octet_ is a masterpiece by any standard. Such intense music for someone in their teens. I haven't listened to much else of his chamber music, but the library has quite a lot of his stuff, so it's only a matter of time. I hope to see two of the symphonies - the Scottish and the Italian - live next year. It's wierd how he apparently used a Bohemian melody in the slow movement of the latter. I can't stand the famous _Violin Concerto _- it just seems too lightweight (but funnily enough, the same can be said for the Bruch, which I quite enjoy - so maybe it depends on how these things are performed?).

But I think that one of the things with Mendelssohn is that he didn't have much trouble in his life, until his sister died it was all fine sailing. This meant that he had a surprising consistency of style - eg. compare the early overture to _A Midsummer Night's Dream _with the later incidental music and there's no difference in terms of style or technique. So there was no marked development in these things as there was with guys like Beethoven or Schubert, where you can really tell the difference between their earlier and later works...


----------



## Meaghan

Andre said:


> But I think that one of the things with Mendelssohn is that he didn't have much trouble in his life, until his sister died it was all fine sailing. This meant that he had a surprising consistency of style - eg. compare the early overture to _A Midsummer Night's Dream _with the later incidental music and there's no difference in terms of style or technique. So there was no marked development in these things as there was with guys like Beethoven or Schubert, where you can really tell the difference between their earlier and later works...


I think that's a very good observation, about his relatively easy life being the source of his stylistic consistency, and I'd never really thought about it. Though at least in the case of _Midsummer_, there probably was a deliberate effort to make sure the incidental music fit well with the overture.

And, though it is divergent from the thread topic of Mendelssohn, this is interesting reading on the influence of suffering on style:
http://jonathanbiss.com/home/2009/10/14/schubert/


----------



## jhar26

I like his music very much. Faves include A Midsummer Night's Dream (both the overture and the incidental music), the Violin Concerto, the Octet, Symphonies nos.3 and 4 and the oratorio Elias.

I like his String Quartets also (and yes, op.80 is a masterpiece) but unfortunately the set I have by the Melos Quartet is (for my taste) far from ideal. Their interpretations lack charm and they play much too fast.


----------



## Quartetfore

If you do like his Chamber Music, you ought to try the two String Quintets. The first (Op18) was composed in 1826, and the second (Op 87) in 1845.


----------



## Pieck

Oh what a great thread!! I have to bump it up! (I wasnt here when it was opened)
I cant understand why people regard his octet as his best chamber work if they have listened to Op. 80... and Opp. 12,13. And Op.44.
he is by far my favorite quartetist (Schubert after him, and then Brahms).
I find his Op. 80 as the most moving piece I have ever heard.
And how come know mentioned his sonatas?
BTW, listening now to Op. 44 played by Ysaye


----------

